# Zymol wheel brush & whats the zymol caddy?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Whens the Zymol wheel brush due in?

And whats the caddy? is it like a bucket/grit guard thing?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Yep but without the grit guard. I fondled one today it has a great 'skirt' to it and will fit a grit guard nicely :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> ^^Yep but without the grit guard. I fondled one today it has a great 'skirt' to it and will fit a grit guard nicely :thumb:


Skirt


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The zymol bucket fits a grit guard nicely and it has a 'skirt' with pockets wrapped around the bucket to store products :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> The zymol bucket fits a grit guard nicely and it has a 'skirt' with pockets wrapped around the bucket to store products :thumb:


Ohh a utility belt:thumb:

And there was me hoping it was like a golf caddy


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes lol a utility belt!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I really thought Brazo was gonna buy one today... He just couldnt keep his hands off it... He also kept giving it those "longing" looks....

Johnny


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The Titanium won me over!!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Will be worthless now if Brazo has had his buttery mitts all over it! Sell that one on discount?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats quite cool

What about the brush?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Rich said:


> Will be worthless now if Brazo has had his buttery mitts all over it! Sell that one on discount?


Does that mean you are worthless?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

PMSL - I guess so


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I think i have a box of wheel brushes....

Will check monday.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I think i have a box of wheel brushes....
> 
> Will check monday.


Cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Have 2 zymol caddys but farty xmas has them on his sleigh and i bet he dont deliver as pronto as johnnys little elves!!!


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

how much those buckets ???


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

28 quid each, but you do get 8oz of Zymol Clear with each one along with a sponge and chamois.

Pretty good value i suppose, they do look very smart.


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

ohhhh, may have to be a xmaz prezzy , whats the clear stuff? and is the sponge a 'sponge' (i.e. instant swirl inducer??)


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Clear is Zymols shampoo, by all accounts its rather good stuff.

The sponge is different to regular ones, softer foam apparently, and if used with a correct wash technique a sponge shouldnt induce marring. 

:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I think i have a box of wheel brushes....
> 
> Will check monday.


Have you got some of these Zymol brushes John?

I could do with one mate aswell:wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yup got plenty



Johnny


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

You got one less now mate.

Cheers, as always:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> You got one less now mate.
> 
> Cheers, as always:thumb:


What he said:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

are they seriously only £28 ??, they used to cost a fortune, ooohhh must get one

as in you get all this ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

zymol clear????
Thought it only came with sponge!!!!!
Has santa an extra goodie under my tree?

johnny?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

johnny, what do you get for the £28 ?, ie is the black zymol skirt included ?


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I really thought Brazo was gonna buy one today... He just couldnt keep his hands off it... He also kept giving it those "longing" looks....
> 
> Johnny





182_blue said:


> johnny, what do you get for the £28 ?, ie is the black zymol skirt included ?


You get.....

Zymol Wash Caddy™ 1 x oversized silicone-free wash sponge, wash valet, and 5 gallon wash bucket.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Chiefie! Thanks for doing my job you just beat me to it :wave:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

so you get the skirt thing then ;-)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yup....


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Got my brush today, thanks Johnny & Co:thumb: :wave:


----------

